# Fertilizer from Dupla



## BUKHOV (Aug 20, 2004)

Greetings. Whether there are at a forum people firms DUPLA using fertilizer " Dupla Plant 24 ", it would be desirable to know a chemical compound of this fertilizer. To instructions write nothing. Thanking you very much in advance. Jury.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

TMG (Tropical Master Grow) is the only European aquarium plant fertilizer I know of that actually tells you or is willing to tell you what's in their product. I once wrote to Dennerle headquarters in Germany asking them and never even received a reply...

George Booth once did a chemical analysis of Dupla products to see what was in them. It can be found at:

http://www.thekrib.com/Plants/Fertilizer/duplaplant.html


----------



## BUKHOV (Aug 20, 2004)

Thanks Laith for the answer. This that that was necessary for me. Me by the way that surprises that fact that many companies making fertilizers do not write anything about chemical elements of these fertilizers. I think what actually to repeat cостав this or that fertilizer completely not difficultly. That fact does not raise the doubts that their secrets lay somewhere at molecular levels and simply repeating their chemical compound not always it is possible to achieve desirable results. It their professional secrets. And it is clear.. Yours faithfully Jury.


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

There is no secret as to what makes plants grow................they all need nutrients, light, CO2 etc.

Companies can claim trade secrets but they honestly don't have any.
The uncertainty seems to help sell, but many are put off by that attitude and switch brands.

TMG and Flourish are better products for trace dosing anyway as well as better priced.

Yes, I used Dupla products (the entire dupla system for that matter) a long time ago.

regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## BUKHOV (Aug 20, 2004)

I heard many opinions in occasion of TMG.В the core responses positive. I have ordered to myself on test. It would be desirable to be convinced personally of that that this fertilizer has good results in cultivation of plants. But I certainly understand what even good fertilizers it not enough. Good light and СО2 is Certainly necessary.


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

Well, think about it, it's just a trace element, the NPK, GH, and CO2 are far more significant. With less light, there is even less need for it to be dosed to the water column and most can be derived from the iron rich substrate and fish waste/foods.

Regards, 
TomBarr


----------



## BUKHOV (Aug 20, 2004)

Plantbrain I agree with your words. Still more many making which are necessary for creation of a beautiful and healthy aquarian garden. I try to come nearer to creation of those. My modest successes can be looked in personal galleries. Yours faithfully Jury.


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

Well the point is that Tropica master grow is a great product used by many award winning tanks for many years, better tanks than the Dupla group produced IMO. 

A nice aquascape does not imply a good fertilizer though...........I am saying that you do not gain anything from using Dupla vs TMG, I'd say TMG is better, the difference is subtle, but for my taste, I prefer TMG without any reservations having used both products. A large number of tfolks have used TMG and Tropica, unlike Dupla, actually grows more plants than anyone in Europe for aquariums. 

My advice is always trust the growers, they know what grows the plants better than anyone.


Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## BUKHOV (Aug 20, 2004)

Plantbrain thanks for answers from which I have understood that better TMG only TMG


----------



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

BUKHOV , DUPLA is the same as RED SEA here in israel. ED SEA call the same pruduct "red sea 24 " and they have the same pruduct line, actualy i think red sea bought dupla's line of products.


----------

